# I was given a low rating...



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

My rating when I logged on today was 4.92. I completed 7 trips today and my overall rating was 3.67. I have no idea what I did. How many trips do I need to complete to get my rating back up. My overall rating is now 4.86 after a total of 94 trips. 

Thanks in advance for assistance.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.86 is great!

keep reading the forum for tips on avoiding bad ratings.


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I was getting low ratings for interacting with the cellphone while driving.


----------



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> 4.86 is great!
> 
> keep reading the forum for tips on avoiding bad ratings.


Thank you.


----------



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

carlosm7 said:


> I think I was getting low ratings for interacting with the cellphone while driving.


Thanks for the info


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

4.86 in 94 trips is pretty good rating. You're doing fine. You aren't going to please everyone. As mentioned above, continue to read the forum and learn more.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My3kidsmum said:


> How many trips do I need to complete to get my rating back up. My overall rating is now 4.86 after a total of 94 trips.


It's easier to pull your rating down than to pull it back up. Look at it this way. If your rating is a 4.8, and you get a 3, then you need to get nine 5 star ratings to balance that 3 and bring it back to a 4.8.

3 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 +5 = 48 ÷ 10 = 4.8


----------



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> 4.86 in 94 trips is pretty good rating. You're doing fine. You aren't going to please everyone. As mentioned above, continue to read the forum and learn more.


Thanks.


----------



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It's easier to pull your rating down than to pull it back up. Look at it this way. If your rating is a 4.8, and you get a 3, then you need to get nine 5 star ratings to balance that 3 and bring it back to a 4.8.
> 
> 3 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 +5 = 48 ÷ 10 = 4.8


It's sad that one 3 star rating can bring your rating down that fast. Thank you.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I have seen many drivers with 3.2 ratings who have worked for more than 2 years. Trust me, uber does not care about ratings unless you do a serious violation.


----------



## My3kidsmum (Nov 10, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I have seen many drivers with 3.2 ratings who have worked for more than 2 years. Trust me, uber does not care about ratings unless you do a serious violation.


Thx


----------



## Jj driver (Nov 8, 2015)

That's first I've heard that anyone under 4.60 don't get bumped off


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

My Uber email states top driver's ratings are at least 4.83.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Ratings are easy to figure out
4 1/2 out of the 5 choices get you canned.

Maintaining a 92% A gets you canned

But this sums it up best

New York New York
Rio
Monte Carlo
MGM Grand
Hard Rock
Treasure Island
Paris
Mirage
Mandalay
And Caesars Palace (just to name a few) Should ALL be CLOSED as Trivago shows their ratings only 4-stars.

I'll miss these hotels.


----------

